

Ask HN: How do we solve the Bitcoin schism? - Kinnard

How do we solve the Bitcoin schism? What solutions are you getting behind? What do you personally propose as the way forward?
======
mtmail
An article with background for those (like me) who don't follow Bitcoin news.

[http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/bitcoin-schism-how-bitcoin-
became-v...](http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/bitcoin-schism-how-bitcoin-became-
victim-its-own-success-1516507)

"Bitcoin is in crisis; Bitcoin is thriving. More people than ever are using
the cryptocurrency but as adoption grows the network that it relies upon is
running out of spare capacity. Developers fear that within less than a year,
the whole thing could grind to a halt. If nothing is done, bitcoin's own
success may end up breaking it."

------
Kinnard
I think a Lightning Network might be a good solution, but it's an untested
idea: [http://www.coindesk.com/could-the-bitcoin-lightning-
network-...](http://www.coindesk.com/could-the-bitcoin-lightning-network-
solve-blockchain-scalability/)

